#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Пара дней в столице

## Tim

Приветствую всех. Сегодня 10 декабря. 
21 декабря  в 10 утра прилетаю в славный город  Москоу. Хотел попросить кого-нибудь из участников форума (тех у кого есть много свободного времени или желания) взять шефство надо мной, максимум на 4 дня. В частности жилье, прогулки и посещение буддийских мест. )  думаю будет здорово.

О себе: 19 лет, почти с в/о и конечно без в/п 

Пишите в личку. Вот. 

Как всегда не знаю в какой раздел определить тему. Не сочтите за глупость)

----------


## Топпер

> Как всегда не знаю в какой раздел определить тему


Переношу в раздел "Встречи"

----------


## PampKin Head

> В частности жилье, прогулки и посещение буддийских мест. ) думаю будет здорово.


Достойно!

----------


## Tim

О себе: 19 лет, почти с в/о и конечно без в/п*

*Пампкин, вот это достойно!

----------


## Tim

спасибо. все разрешилось

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> спасибо. все разрешилось


Чудесно! Отрадно осознавать, что не перевелось ещё в Московии такое понятие как гостеприимство.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

